# Spayed vizsla hunches my leg



## Goconnie (Mar 15, 2020)

About 5:30 pm my female 1.5 year old spayed vizsla hunches my leg about 4x. She holds on so tightly it hurts! How do I correct?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could push her off, and sternly tell her NO. You basically treat it like any other unwanted behavior.
I hardly ever tell my dogs No, but know most people use the word.
With mine they would get pushed off, and growled at. Then ignored for the next few minutes.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

It most likely is a dominance thing not sexual.


----------

